
This is what Google says search will look like under EU copyright laws - sahin-boydas
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/17/18186879/google-eu-copyright-laws-search-news-link-tax
======
sahin-boydas
[https://searchengineland.com/eu-copyright-directive-
nearing-...](https://searchengineland.com/eu-copyright-directive-nearing-
final-form-as-google-tests-stripped-down-news-serps-310494)

